# certain food question...



## sneakers88 (Jul 24, 2007)

Does anyone know if rats can eat fig newtons?You know the little cookie things with figs lol?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Probably, but Fig Newtons are super sugary, so they won't be very good for them at all. :?


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

I fed my rats a half of a fig and WOW they tore that thing to pieces!

But Fig Newtons are far more sugery and with more atificial junk, so I wouldn't reccomned it.


----------

